# 1 star rating and negative comment?



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

I've only been driving a couple months with both Uber and Lyft. So far I have kept a 5 star rating.
Today I picked up a Lyft passenger and when she started to light up a cigarette I politely asked her to not do so.
She put it away without comment, but I later got a one star rating and she commented that I had been extremely rude to her (_not true_).
Lyft took away the fare from me !

How will this affect me in the future, for getting rides, etc?

Thanks


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

It won't.

And next time, since you don't permit smoking in your car, throw the passenger out the second they light up.

[NG]Owner


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

If it's been under 24 hours since you accepted the trip, go back and enter notes on the trip explaining what happened. *After *you've entered the notes, contact Lyft support and ask them to exclude the rating for the trip from your overall ratings.

They will usually do it if you ask. Rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

urplace ormine said:


> How will this affect me


Hopefully you will be a lot wiser and tougher about pax doing stuff like that.

I'm not trying to be mean. We all have to go thru it somehow, and this pax b####slapped you via the app.

Next time report it IMMEDIATELY upon ending the ride, take the upper hand, get her banned from the platform before she gets you in trouble.


----------



## Awais (Feb 23, 2017)

The other day I asked the passenger not to smoke in the car. We still got along really well. After the trip, I went offline and we both lit the cigarettes, smoked and chated for about half an hour. The passenger wanted me to give 10 stars but there were only 5 available.


----------



## uber>54 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sometimes it surprises how the companies react to riders comments. You could be a driver with no problems for ages and a rider complains one time about zombies in your car and you will get a formal notice about how drivers should have a clean car even though your car is spotless. Not much benefit of the doubt given. I would understand if more than one rider complained but if one out a thousand moaned perhaps it is better to give the driver the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

Bunch of limp-wristed ****s at Lyft. They’ll literally accept whatever excuse riders make at your cost. I’ve seen the nicest and most sincere drivers get burned over stupid ****.

If any Lyft affiliate is reading this, **** you!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Lyft will remove the 1-star if you ask them and explain why the rating was unfair.


----------

